# Hello



## Salsajax (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m a few years from retirement and 3 years into a Creative Writing degree with the OU. I enjoy writing in the magical realism genre, and am beginning to find an interest in mysteries too. I hope to spend many years in my creative world when I finish work for good, and maybe even get published. Loving the journey and looking forward to meeting some fellow creators.


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi Salsajax and welcome to our creative community. How are you enjoying the Open University learning experience? The magical realism genre sounds interestingWhat attracted you to that genre?


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome! A retired design engineer here, following my dream of writing novels.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 31, 2021)

Whoa! What a transition! You're venturing into a whole new world, a magical new world, even. What are your favorite books? What are books similar to what you like to write? I would love to talk about them!


----------



## Taylor (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome!  Also a fellow retiree recreating myself as a writer.  Looking forward to hearing of your learnings from the creative writing degree...


----------

